# Sticky  Origins of the Slot Car Boards Here at HobbyTalk



## Milton Fox Racing

It has been 22 years now that this article from Inc Magazine was published about the discussions boards that Playing Mantis developed for its customers. The link below outlines the early development of the site and some of the transitions that have been made since the first blog was started. We are now privileged to be supported by VS Admin - a company devoted to all things Automotive, including the slot car community.









Epilogue 1: The Thing That Would Not Die


It has been more than 17 years ago now that this article by Michael Warshaw was published at Inc. https://www.inc.com/magazine/20000315/17875.html It is a long read, but an interesting one. In some ways nothing has changed at all and in others - from a 17 year perspective - are rather...




www.hobbytalk.com


----------

